# Thank You For Smoking



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I have to highly recommend this film. Its smartly written and funny as hell.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/thank_you_for_smoking/

If you have never heard about it, the film delves into the life of one of the most hated men alive: a Big Tobacco lobbyist and spokesperson... the guys who have to go out there and promote smoking.

Interesting point... nobody actually smokes during the movie either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> ...nobody actually smokes during the movie either.


I'm assuming you refer to characters in the film.

Way back in the '70s and early 80s in ATL I recall there were a couple of 'art' theaters
that experimented with alternate amenities such as having sofas and tables,
hostesses, serving wine, pizza slices, and allowing smoking.

I'm sure the smoking wasn't limited to cigarettes, either.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Smoking in theaters was common until about 1975 or so. I remember going to the movies and sometimes being more interested in the smoke patterns on the projector's light than what was actually on the screen.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Buckhead Backlot still serves a meal during the movie. Pretty sure they don't allow smoking though although you can get some wine or other alcoholic beverages.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I think the smoking Nazis and insurance companies put an end to smoking at the movies. :lol: although I quit smoking 2 years ago it wouldn't bother me if they aloud it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or, even 'allowed' it, but quietly, not aloud.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Danny R said:


> I have to highly recommend this film. Its smartly written and funny as hell.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/thank_you_for_smoking/
> 
> ...


Looks like fun. I've placed it on my NetFlix Queue.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> I think the smoking Nazis and insurance companies put an end to smoking at the movies. :lol: although I quit smoking 2 years ago it wouldn't bother me if they aloud it.


If smokers want to see movies while they smoke they can wait until it comes out on DVD and watch it at home.

I heard an interview with the guy who played the lobbyist, with a few clips. It sounded really good. It was NOT written or produced to support either smoking or non-smoking, but to look at a guy who will say anything to promote or protect the people who pay him.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Smoking in theaters was common until about 1975 or so. I remember going to the movies and sometimes being more interested in the smoke patterns on the projector's light than what was actually on the screen.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


You must have spent too much time in x-rated theaters!! I'm in my late 50's and can remember going to theaters as far back as my early childhood and I never remember smoking being allowed in any of the major theaters in Seattle.

John


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"Cinema Pubs" seem to be on the increase. Many times I've enjoyed a movie and meal at Chunky's in Pelham NH ( http://www.chunkys.com )


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> You must have spent too much time in x-rated theaters!! I'm in my late 50's and can remember going to theaters as far back as my early childhood and I never remember smoking being allowed in any of the major theaters in Seattle.
> 
> John


No seedy joints (well not when refering to the movie theater anyway). The Posidon Adventure with Gene Hackman, Shelly Winters and Ernest "the face" Borgnine(SP) was one I clearly remember being more interested in the smoke patters on the projector beam than the movie itself. The Andromeda Strain (this movie scared the hell out of me--I was 9 years old) was also in a smoke-filled "MGM Theater" in Downtown Cincinnati. "Beneath Planet of the Apes" also in a smoke filled "Princeton Cinemas".

See ya
Tony


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Haven't seen the movie, but the trailer showed how far that character will go. He mentioned the no. 1 killer in America is cholesterol, and that the senator presiding over the hearing is "clogging the nation's arteries with Vermont Cheddar Cheese."


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

I saw the movie and found it to be simply delightful. It skewered the left and the right, the "do-gooders" and evil "merchants of death", pretty much everyone with equal zeal. Highly recommended!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nick said:


> Way back in the '70s and early 80s in ATL I recall there were a couple of 'art' theaters
> that experimented with alternate amenities such as having sofas and tables,
> hostesses, serving wine, pizza slices, and allowing smoking.


I remember them well....Cinema Drafthouse was the name of the one near me


----------

